# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Help planning trip to Europe

## lifeonlake

Hi everyone,I am planning a four week vacation to Europe this May/June with a friend. We are both inexperienced travellers and this is our first trip to Europe. I'm looking for advice on the best way to get from point A to point B when visiting multiple countries. We want to be as efficient as possible with both our time and money. I've posted our list of destinations below. We are planning to stay in hostels. Any advice/recommendations would be greatly appreciated. We are flying our of Halifax, Nova Scotia and are considering arriving an departing through Heathrow.London, EnglandDublin, IrelandAmsterdam, NetherlandsBerlin, GermanyParis, FranceSpain (Madrid - Barcelona)Nice, France Italy (Venice - Rome)Santorini, GreeceLondon, England

----------


## GFI

I’d like to recommend visiting first Venice whenever you travel Europe because it is one of the most visited destinations in Italy. I really love this place because most of the city covered with water which is seems like romantic. I’d definitely recommend everyone must visit once in life.

----------


## mikehussy

Some step guide for planning trip to Europe.
1. Get your documents in order
2. Establish a Budget
3. Pick a destination
4. Create a rough itinerary
5. Book your airfare
6. Consider travel insurance
7.Book your accommodations
8.Book local transportation
9. Tackle last-minute logistics
10. pack








flights to Kuala Lumpur from Manchester

----------


## DarwinKayo

When you are doing the traveling for the abroad counties that time you should take care more than national traveling because we have to follow their abroad countries rules. You have proper document, budget, decided destination,  book your transportation, keep medicine or medical help with you, keep essential items with you, use good luggage for packing.

----------


## Kaktone

Thank you for theinformativepost.

----------


## adrina34smit

I’d like to recommend visiting first Ireland whenever you travel Europe because it is one of the most visited destinations. When you are planning for trip you should plane everything in advance like set your budget, prepare all necessary documents.

----------


## mathew999john

For spend vacations in Europe, The best way is to purchase full trip package to Europe. Last me and my cousin was in Europe. It was our first trip to Europe. We stayed there 13 days and visited in 8 European countries. Our full trip was organized by an online travel company named Flytimetravel ( http://flytimetravel.net/ ). It was one of the luxurious trip of my life.

----------


## davidsmith36

Check out alternative ways to travel in Europe. If you want to see multiple countries or cities but are on a tight budget, you may want to consider a cruise. Walking tours, bike tours, camping and adventure tours are other interesting options worth considering.

----------


## davidsmith36

A mosaic of many different languages and nationalities, Europe draws nearly half a billion annual visitors with its wealth of cultural, artistic, and architectural attractions. Europe also features one of the world's most efficient rail and road networks, generally making travel a pleasant and easy experience.

----------

